

Apple Confuses Speech with a DMCA Violation - cfabbro
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2008/11/apple-confuses-speech-dmca-violation

======
tc
Those passer-bys looking for the HN connection can find the original
discussion about this takedown demand here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372270>

Perhaps Sam Odio took to heart the advice about contacting the EFF?

~~~
cfabbro
Yep, that's why I posted it. Although I probably should have linked to the
original AskYC when I submitted it. Thanks for the help. ;)

------
sysop073
"If Apple is suggesting that the DMCA reaches people merely talking about
technical protection measures, then they've got a serious First Amendment
problem."

The DMCA conflicting with the First Amendment? No!

